# BHM belly size and weight



## bladeedge80 (Jul 30, 2007)

To all the BHM's out there post some pics of your over hanging bellies with your clothing size and weight and belly size sitting and standing for the ladies.  Only BHM's just watch ladies


----------



## sparkee1958 (Jul 30, 2007)

6'1", 320 lbs, 58" at largest point standing, 67" sitting, 50" waist pants, 2-3X shirts 

View attachment sb1a.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! nice pic Sparkee.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 31, 2007)

sparkee1958 said:


> 6'1", 320 lbs, 58" at largest point standing, 67" sitting, 50" waist pants, 2-3X shirts




*Wow what a sexy n soft belly thank you for sharing 

come on guys more bellies please*


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow.....sexy over-hang there Mister beautiful :wubu: 

Bella xXx


----------



## bladeedge80 (Jul 31, 2007)

come on guys the ladies can't wait to see those hanging bellys


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 31, 2007)

bladeedge80 said:


> come on guys the ladies can't wait to see those hanging bellys



ditto!!!!! xD come on guys!!!! xD

sparkles... nice belly yum!!! xD


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 1, 2007)

LOVE it!:wubu: 
Lets see more!:smitten:


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well you kindof get the effect from this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fahk_r8OjLQ and some of my other vids as I don't have a new pic handy to post...

6'2" tall around 350lb, 58-60" at biggest standing, can't measure sitting at work but I will let you know, 58" waist to trousers too as I wear them over.

Rich


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Aug 1, 2007)

5'4", about 308lbs, 56" standing, 60" sitting, but mines mostly beer belly shaped and 'texture' rather than hanging :doh:


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 1, 2007)

6'4", 320lbs, 50 inch waist.


----------



## BeeBee (Aug 1, 2007)

Not sure of my weight - I broke the old scale a few years back when I was heavier.
This pic was posted before in a "over and under" thread, but the jeans in the under pic are 42" waist and the over pic are 58" waist..


----------



## cammy (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice bellies guys! :eat1:


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Aug 2, 2007)

Let's see here... 5'10", 279lbs, 44" waist. Wow I'm getting to like posting pictures of myself. 

View attachment Picture 9.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 2, 2007)

Woohoo! What a way to wake up! 

Gordy - Awesome pic...very nice bell you have there. 

and Snibbity Diggity - I'm glad you're liking the picture posting, because I'm liking it too.

BeeBee...those are great pictures...I for one definitely love seeing big bellies first thing in the morning.


----------



## bladeedge80 (Aug 2, 2007)

Amazing pics keep them up


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## chsn (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's my double belly. 5ft 10, 290 pounds. 53" waist, 56" around the lower belly. Shirt size 2 or 3X. 

View attachment IMG_1275.JPG


View attachment pic1.JPG


----------



## bigwideland (Aug 3, 2007)

bladeedge80 said:


> To all the BHM's out there post some pics of your over hanging bellies with your clothing size and weight and belly size sitting and standing for the ladies.  Only BHM's just watch ladies



Standing Largest 72", near hips, Smallest 61" below rip area.

Sitted Largest 78" smallest 61" as above

Top size 8xL.Jeans 167 cm.

Weight 422 lbs. Height 5'11"


----------



## bigwideland (Aug 18, 2007)

bigwideland said:


> Standing Largest 72", near hips, Smallest 61" below rip area.
> 
> Sitted Largest 78" smallest 61" as above
> 
> ...



As of 19/08/2007, my weight is up to 431 lbs today, and my belly is up to 186 cm or 74.4" up 2.2"


----------

